# Pedido de ajuda: 6 anos de fotografias



## Vince (16 Ago 2011 às 13:30)

O fórum vai fazer 6 anos na próxima semana e queríamos fazer um vídeo e uma galeria comemorativa com algumas centenas das melhores fotos e vídeos destes 6 anos de vida.

Mas isso vai dar uma trabalheira monumental percorrer 6 anos de tópicos e temos a equipa bastante desfalcada pelas férias.

Pelo que pedíamos a ajuda de todos, que fossem sugerindo fotografias especiais que se recordem ou encontrem neste subfórum e outros. De preferência escolhendo apenas material de 1ª, qualidade essa que pode não ser propriamente apenas fotográfica, mas também da importância de algum evento em si.

Quem colaborar, que coloque as imagens e o nome dos autores, e do evento se for adequado. Podem colocar as vossas desde que sejam selectivos e achem que se enquadrem no que se pretende.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2011 às 13:34)

Um exemplo de sugestão de fotos:




*Autor:* vifra 
*Evento:* Neve Gralheira-Cinfães (Serra de Montemuro) - Novembro 2008


----------



## Geiras (16 Ago 2011 às 13:45)

*Autor*: jpgmn
*Evento*: Trovoada em Corroios - 20 Setembro
















*Autor*: Nuno Figueiredo 
*Evento*: Shelf Cloud em Coruche - Maio 2011





*Autor*: Paul H
*Evento*: Neve em Castelo Branco - Janeiro 2010
















*Autor*: Spiritmind
*Evento*: Nuvens Lenticulares em Portugal - Agosto 2011






*Autor*: Teles
*Evento*: Nuvens Lenticulares em Portugal - Agosto 2011






*Lousano* - As minhas melhores fotografias






*Z13* - Neve - As minhas melhores fotografias






*Norther* - Serra da Estrela - As minhas melhores fotografias










*Norther* - Penhas da Saúde - As minhas melhores fotografias


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Ago 2011 às 13:54)

Autor: ajrebelo
Evento: Trovoada Sesimbra - Almoinha 18/04/2011






Autor: AndréFrade
Evento:Trovoada 23 de Maio de 2011






Autor: Lightnig
Evento:Montemor-O-Novo - 27 Maio 201






Autor: Snifa
Evento: Trovoada Gerês 04/06/11


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Ago 2011 às 14:03)

Deixo aqui algumas que acho bastante interessantes:

*Autor*: Tiago Fernandes (postado por: Vince)
*Evento*: Descargas eléctricas - Margem Sul 29 Abril 2011







*Autor*: Lightning
*Evento*: Instabilidade e Trovoada em Corroios - 19 Abril 2011







*Autor*: Gil_Algavio
*Evento*: Tempo instável no Continente (13 a 16 de Março de 2011) 







*Autor*: ajrebelo
*Evento*: Trovoada Sesimbra - Almoinha 18/04/2011 Meteoalerta.com


----------



## Lousano (16 Ago 2011 às 19:37)

Snifa: 20/01/2009 - Porto







Rozzo: 27/02/2010 - Carcavelos







Z13: 29/11/2009 - Bragança






Minho: 29/11/2009 - Castro Laboreiro


----------



## Lousano (17 Ago 2011 às 01:00)

jflores: 09/12/2010 - Tomar








Rog: 28/04/2011 - Santana








João Pedro: 24/12/2009 - Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras)








É pena não existirem fotos dos membros do fórum sobre a tragédia na Madeira.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2011 às 01:01)

Fil - 12.10.2005






Fil - 8.10.2005






Dan - 6.01.2006 (Arredores de Bragança)






Dan - 17.01.2005 (Bragança)






Dan - 17.01.2005 (Bragança)






Minho - 28.01.2006 (Parque Lamas de Mouro)






Minho - 28.01.2006 (Parque Lamas de Mouro)






Fil (via IRC) - 29.01.2006 (Évora)






Fil (via IRC) - 29.01.2006 (Évora)






Fil (via IRC) - 29.01.2006 (Évora)






Nuno Pimenta - 29.01.2006






Pek - 30.01.2006


----------



## Lousano (17 Ago 2011 às 01:31)

Johnny: 20/02/2011 - Pitões de Júnias (Montalegre)






Amarusp: 20/01/2009 - Loriga






Fil: 24/01/2009 - Gimonde (Bragança)


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Ago 2011 às 01:37)

adiabático - Instabilidade interior centro/sul (12 Agosto 2011):















--------------------------------------------------------------------

Fernando: Saraivada na Grande Lisboa (29 Abril 2011)


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2011 às 09:32)

*Foto: *Vince - Seg.Especial Mau Tempo: chuva,vento e trovoada, 30 Set- 2 Out 2007 - Super Célula Mesoescala que desaguou a norte de Olhão uma brutal quantidade de água.






*Foto: *Fil - Seguimento - Novembro de 2007











*Foto: *Blizzard - Algarve - Mar alteroso - 23 Fevereiro 2008






*Foto :* Luis Rosa - Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008






*Foto *: Nuno - Seg. Especial Chuva, Trovoada, Vento de 16 a ??? Fevereiro de 2008 - A enxurrada que se abateu sobre Setúbal na diferença de cores entre a água doce e a salgada na vista de Setúbal para Tróia.






*Foto: *Vince - Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 22 a 25 Maio 2008






*Vídeo: *Luis Rosa - Estranhas formações de nuvens (video) - Undular Bore

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=580_1210628568&p=1

*Foto: * Nimbostrato - Tempestade Tropical GRACE (Atlântico 2009 #7)






*Foto: *S.Miguel-Azores - Inundações e Enxurrada - Ilha Terceira 15 Dezembro 2009 






*Foto: *Agreste - Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009 - Estação IM de Aljezur regista -4,1ºC de temperatura mínima no dia 15 de Dezembro, antes de começar um inverno bastante chuvoso.






*Foto: *ecobcg - Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009






*Foto: *CMPunk - Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2009






*Video: *Vince - Suposta queda meteorito em Messines 30 Dezembro 2009


*Foto: *actioman - Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010






*Foto: *actioman - Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010 - Granizo em Arronches






*Foto: *ecobcg - Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010
















*Foto: *Vince - Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010 - Vento forte arranca cerca de 300 azinheiras centenárias em Nisa e Crato











*Foto: *Agreste - Cheias em Aljezur - 14 e 15 de Fevereiro 2010






*Foto: *Jorge_scp - Páscoa na Costa Vicentina


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Ago 2011 às 12:59)

*Autor*: Gilmet
*Tópico*: Pôr do Sol


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 17:39)

*Ecobeg* - Fevereiro 2011






*Teles * - As minhas melhores fotografias
















*Nelson972* -  As minhas melhores fotografias


----------



## ecobcg (17 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

ecobcg
(2010-03-03) - praia de Vale de Olival




By ecobcg at 2010-03-04





By ecobcg at 2010-03-04

ecobcg
(2010-09-17)




By ecobcg at 2010-09-17





By ecobcg at 2010-09-17

ecobcg
(2010-12-07)




By ecobcg at 2010-12-07

ecobcg
(2011-01-08)




By ecobcg at 2011-01-08


----------



## David sf (17 Ago 2011 às 22:07)

Actioman, Alpalhão 14/01/2010






Fil, Bragança 9/01/2009






Henrique, citando SL Benfica, Estádio da Luz 29/04/2011






Mário Barros, Estação da Reboleira 29/04/2011







Fernando, Benfica 29/04/2011


----------



## Brigantia (17 Ago 2011 às 22:38)

*Autor:* Mago
*Evento:* sincelo em Trancoso, Janeiro de 2005














*Autor:* Lince
*Evento:* Depressão Helena, foto de Bouça dos Homens





[/URL]



*Autor: *Fil
*Evento:* Depressão Helena, foto da Serra de Nogueira tirada em 01-12-2008







*Autor:* Zolae
*Evento:* Nevada em Vinhais, 23 de Dezembro de 2009


----------



## Geiras (17 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

*Autores*: Meteopt & Meteoalerta
*Evento*: Instabilidade Montemor-o-Novo - Abril 2011


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2011 às 00:36)

Dan - 3 de Fevereiro de 2006 (Arredores de Bragança)






Dan - 19 de Fevereiro de 2006 (Arredores de Bragança)






Spiritmind - 23 de Fevereiro de 2006 (Covilhã)






Fil - 25 de Fevereiro de 2006 (Bragança)






Seringador - 16 de Junho de 2006 (A sueste de Gaia)






Angelstorm - 16 de Junho de 2006 (Tomar)






Dan - 12 de Junho de 2006 (Arredores de Bragança)






Fil - 13 de Julho de 2006 (Arredores de Bragança)


----------



## Lightning (18 Ago 2011 às 12:31)

Algumas fotos da minha autoria
Evento - Instabilidade em Corroios - 28 e 29 de Abril de 2011

Dia 28

























Dia 29


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Ago 2011 às 16:33)

Se o meu voto conta para alguma coisa, metam também alguma coisa dos Açores e da Madeira .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Ago 2011 às 16:41)

*Autor*: Snifa
Tópico










*Autor*: Mário Barros
Tópico






*Autor*: Vince
Tópico






*Postado por*: Fernando
Tópico










*Autor*: actionman
Tópico


----------



## Agreste (18 Ago 2011 às 23:36)

*Foto :* ecobcg - Seguimento Sul - Março 2010 - Os molhes na foz do rio Arade em Portimão ficaram submersos nas marés vivas de Março de 2010.

*Saida da barra do Arade. Quem descobrir onde está o molhe, ganha um prémio:*


----------



## Geiras (19 Ago 2011 às 00:22)

Bem, aproveito também para deixar algumas minhas 

*Geiras* - Instabilidade Maio 2011


























*Geiras* - Instabilidade Abril 2011






*Geiras* - Mammatus - Agosto 2011


----------



## Gerofil (19 Ago 2011 às 01:32)

Minho - 6 de Agosto de 2006 (Incêndios no noroeste da Península Ibérica)






Kimcarvalho - 10 de Setembro de 2006 (Mapa com Descargas eléctricas)






Fil - 16 de Outubro de 2006 (Bragança)






Luís França -15 de Outubro de 2006 (Cabo da Roca)






Luís França -15 de Outubro de 2006 (Cabo da Roca)






ajrebelo - 22 de Outubro de 2006 (ao fundo Lisboa)






Minho - 24 de Outubro de 2006






Dan - 25 de Outubro de 2006 Precipitação acumulada entre as 19h00 de 24 até às 19h00 de 2006)






Fil - 25 de Outubro de 2006 (Aldeia de Gimonde)






Dan - 25 de Outubro de 2006 (rio Sabor)


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Ago 2011 às 17:54)

Boas 

Tive a ver as fotos do Meteoalerta desde 2005 temos cerca de 10000 desde 2005  claro que se deve aproveitar 100.

Estou a tentar fazer uma selecção mas devo demorar um tempo

Posso tentar passar as fotos por Ftp, o que acham admins?

Abraços


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

Acho que sim rebelo, depois falamos.

Ainda estou a compilar tudo, a ver se no fim de semana há tempo para fazer um vídeo, se quiserem continuar a sugerir imagens, força.


----------



## Z13 (27 Ago 2011 às 00:03)

Boa noite!

Regressei hoje de férias e dei aqui uma volta pelos meus ficheiros para tentar contribuir com algumas imagens que "postei" ao longo destes meus 5 anos de casa...

um abraço, e parabéns ao fórum 




Nogueira





Montesinho





Montesinho





Bragança





Bragança





Bragança





Nogueira





Nogueira


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Ago 2011 às 08:44)

Bom essas forao tiradas por mim 








 essas forao tirada por outras pessoas da net


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 15:09)

O evento a seguir foi depois do 6º aniversário do MeteoPT, será que pode contar na mesma para o vídeo ainda não feito?

Supercélula - 13/11/11 - Leiria - http://www.meteopt.com/forum/307077-post699.html





Por: *romeupaz*












http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/multimedia/o...517841/660x495


----------

